# new owner (2000 avant)



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

Picked up this 160k mile 2000 avant this weekend. It has some things that need attention, but seems to be pretty solid mechanically (and it's loaded to the gills). It will be replacing my "trusty" volvo 240 as a winter/reliable/stock/anyone-can-drive car.








Just did a timing belt, water pump, serpentine belt, oil and filter today. Also cleaned up the headlights (one was pretty bad) and got rid of the orange reflectors in the headlights. 
Will be keeping this thread as a record of it's trials and tribulations.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: new owner (rs4-380)*

FYI I am looking for the following:
Passenger side rubber headlight seal (between headlight and body)
Spinning knob for navigation
Navigation CD for the northeast region
Driver and passenger side foglight modules in good shape
Driver side mirror glass
rear cupholder faces (2)
front ash tray face (wood)
front armrest lid (black leather)
rear cargo cover (black)


_Modified by rs4-380 at 9:34 PM 10-27-2009_


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: new owner (rs4-380)*

pulled the driver side front axle today to do an outer CV bolt. No big surprises, although I did need to go out a buy a 17mm allen head socket. Also found that one of the wheels is bent on the inside. I need to get new tires, so I have to decide what I want to do about it pretty soon, I may just mount the tire and deal with it later.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: new owner (rs4-380)*

Nice, our avant is a great car and your should treat you well. I got some bent rims fixed at this place in CO. http://specwheelsdenver.com/ I would think you could find a similar service on the east coast. 
How tough is it to remove the orange blinkers? I wouldn't mind doing the same thing as it would be a cheap mod to do. I need to get some winter rims right now for the A6, so for today and tomorrow, I will take my truck as it has snow tires on it. I still took the A6 around my block, power sliding in the snow with all seasons on, and she was easy to recover from a slide. Very predictable behaivor even with the wrong tires for the conditions on her. Way better then our Outback was. You should enjoy the avant, not a powerhouse but not terrible by any means. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: new owner (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_
How tough is it to remove the orange blinkers? 

two ways to do it. One is to pull the lens from the housing. To do this you need to heat the sealant and peel the two apart, some people put the lights in the oven for a bit (on low temp), i prefer to use a big halogen work light and just work my way around the unit heating. Once you get it open the amber reflector just pulls right out. 
The other way is to drill a small hole in the top of the lens and use a small pick to dislodge the reflector, then working through the bulb hole, use some sort of snips to gradually break the reflector into small pieces so it falls out the bulb hole. 
I actually used one method on one headlight and the other on the other one, the breaking method takes less time, but pulling the lens and just removing it is more straightforward (although somepeople balk at the idea of having to reseal their lights -doesn't bother me).
Anyway, today I pulled the driver side front axle in order to replace a cracked out CV boot. Everything went fine, in fact I was surprised to hear after the fact how many people had trouble with the upper pinch bolt -guess I was lucky on that one). 
Also got some new snow tires and had them mounted. Went with dunlop wintersport 3ds. I had them on my old GTI and really like the compromise between snow traction and dry handling (I have found "grippier" tires like blizzak ws-50's too squirmy in the dry). I had them go ahead and mount the bent wheel, Put it on the back and it doesn't seem to be a big deal. Certainly the new tires make a big difference, the old tires were severely out of balance (according to the vibrations) and one had a nail in it. 
Driving the car right now and everything seems to be fine. Still have more on my list though-


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: new owner (rs4-380)*

replaced the airbag control module today (mine had the 66535 code that means it's dead). Found a used module with the same exact part number in a junk yard in Tennessee via car-part.com. There were willing to sell the module by itself without the bags for 125 bucks. Used this very good link to get to it and replace it- http://forums.audiworld.com/sh...68977. Airbag light is now off and I am happy. Also took the time to clean all the interior pieces since I had it disassembled -all the crumbs and dust that gets in all the crevices and crannies. Fixed the mounting clips for both the mirror unit and the navigation panel so now they stay put and are flush (as well as the nav buttons now working). 
Very happy with the car so far, both the a6 in general as well as the specific one I purchased. It's very comfortable and gets the job done, exactly what I wanted.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: new owner (rs4-380)*

better picture.


----------



## Donuts (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: new owner (rs4-380)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rs4-380* »_
two ways to do it. One is to pull the lens from the housing. To do this you need to heat the sealant and peel the two apart, some people put the lights in the oven for a bit (on low temp), i prefer to use a big halogen work light and just work my way around the unit heating. Once you get it open the amber reflector just pulls right out. 

I've gone the oven route on four sets of lights...two for B5s and two for C5s. 8 to 10 minutes at 250 degrees and the lens pops right off. I sat the unit on a piece of hardwood so it didn't come in contact with the metal rack. Same to assemble...place the lens back in position and loosely fastened with a rubber band..heat for 8 to 10 and then remove, compress and put the spring clips back on.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: new owner (Donuts)*

put in a blitzsafe ipod adapter today. nothing fancy, what I've used in the past. Works as intended.
Also replaced all the vacuum lines at the top of the manifold as the covering on the old ones was crumbling to dust.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: new owner (rs4-380)*

changed the transmission fluid and filter yesterday. Wasn't that bad for under-the-car work. It only took about 5 liters, I will check it again next week.


----------



## german-dub (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: new owner (rs4-380)*

are you rocking euro headlights ?? looks like that way in the 2nd pic.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: new owner (german-dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *german-dub* »_are you rocking euro headlights ?? looks like that way in the 2nd pic.

nope, pulled out the orange reflectors


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: new owner (rs4-380)*

I noticed when I changed the oil that there was a leak on the back side of the driver side head that was dripping onto the cat. This created a bunch of smoke after the oil change and you could also smell the burning oil sometimes just after startup. 
I bought the whole valve cover gasket set from ecs tuning with the intention of doing everything, but when I got in there and saw it was coming from the cam plug and everything else (including the cam adjuster on the front of the head) looked fine, I ended up just replacing the valve cover gasket and that one cam plug, and didn't even touch the other side. 
Everything looks good so far.


----------



## jasonknezo (May 17, 2002)

*Re: new owner (rs4-380)*

Any tranny issues with the mileage? have been considering a similar winter/all around transport. Cool thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: new owner (jasonknezo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jasonknezo* »_Any tranny issues with the mileage? have been considering a similar winter/all around transport. Cool thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

When I first got the car I thought something may be up, the transmission shifts fine but it seems to lag a little when starting from a stop, that is why I decided to change the fluid and filter. That being said, the old fluid looked fine, there was not excessive **** on the magnets, and the filter and fluid didn't really change anything. I think this may just be the way it drives, it also may be more of a consequence of a hesitant throttle tip-in (which makes you give it more gas, which makes engagement more abrupt). 
I'm not terribly worried about it.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: new owner (rs4-380)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rs4-380* »_I noticed when I changed the oil that there was a leak on the back side of the driver side head that was dripping onto the cat. This created a bunch of smoke after the oil change and you could also smell the burning oil sometimes just after startup. 
I bought the whole valve cover gasket set from ecs tuning with the intention of doing everything, but when I got in there and saw it was coming from the cam plug and everything else (including the cam adjuster on the front of the head) looked fine, I ended up just replacing the valve cover gasket and that one cam plug, and didn't even touch the other side. 
Everything looks good so far. 
 change out your pcv assembly, its probably clogged (very common) which also goes along with those gasket leak problems. unfortunately its a $70 hose assembly.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: new owner (ironmule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ironmule* »_ change out your pcv assembly, its probably clogged (very common) which also goes along with those gasket leak problems. unfortunately its a $70 hose assembly.

Yup, forgot to mention I checked out the breather hoses and the suction pump a couple weeks ago.


----------



## zeroboy (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: new owner (rs4-380)*

Nice car- you mind if I ask how much you paid?...I may be picking up a 99' A6 Avant this weekend. 160k on it, 2 owner car (to replace our 01' FWD Passat Variant). The A6 I'm considering Seems decent, loaded or couse- I have him down to $4500. I don't know..seems fair other than the mileage. But I'm not worried much with the V6.
Any advice on what to look for?


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: new owner (zeroboy)*

Personally I think that is a good deal. I spent a month or two observing market prices (at least up here in the northeast) and while there were cars in the 3000$ range, the needed immediate attention (ie not driveable, CEL's, torn to **** interior, etc). Cars with no problems seemed to be more around 6-7 grand, so something in the 4's that may need some minor stuff is something I would consider a good deal. That being said, I wouldn't expect a trouble free car (initially or in the long run) for that amount. While the engines are pretty bulletproof, these cars do have some minor issues they are known for, but all are pretty well known and straightforward to fix. Only thing I would be concerned about at that mileage is if the transmission was showing signs of issues. 
FYI this car had 162k (and came with no service records) when I bought it, that did not deter me.


----------



## zeroboy (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: new owner (rs4-380)*

Thats good news. Its looks fine, he says it has a torn CV boot, missing a floor mat, a couple small scratches. Nothing to worry about-- I'll do the T.Belt service this spring if no records of it. Dont really know what I could see to know if the trans was decent on the spot: fluid? slipping? leaks?
just the obvious I guess.
Just curious? Whats the main difference from 99- 01 model?


_Modified by zeroboy at 5:58 PM 12-11-2009_


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: new owner (zeroboy)*

yup, if the tranny is slipping or crashing into gear. 
There are very slight differences between the 99s and the other 2.8s (00 and 01) namely being the radio and corresponding center console design change, and the exclusion of the heated steering wheel after 99. The facelift and 3.0 didn't come until 2002.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: new owner (rs4-380)*

The car came with an incorrect rear wiper, not sure what it is off, and it works fine, but it does not allow the stock cap to be used, which in turn (I imagine) caused the rear washer sprayer to break off. This in turn makes the washer fluid squirt straight out behind the car which wasn't really an issue until they started salting the roads. 
I wasn't really sure how the whole thing went together, but I picked up a squirted nozzle at the dealer to see what I could figure out. It looked like the old nozzle had broken off and a good amount was still in the squirter tube. After drilling it out, the new one fit in fine and functions as intended. I am keeping in uninstalled until I can get the correct rear wiper and cap to protect it however.


----------



## _Pants (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: new owner (rs4-380)*

Nice S5 you have tucked in the garage back there! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: new owner (SchickQuattroB5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SchickQuattroB5* »_Nice S5 you have tucked in the garage back there! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks
Took the avant down to southern connecticut last weekend, as I was pulling into the garage on the way home I noticed a pretty distinctive groaning/grinding noise. After checking under the hood it was definitely coming from the front of the engine. Monday I got it in the garage and got the whole front end off in order to get the accessory belt off. After doing that it became apparent that the bearings in the tensioner pulley were shot. Guess I should have replaced that when I did the timing belt a month ago, but I haven't seen many tensioner pulleys fail. In fact, i often just pop the seals off of them and regrease them, but I failed to do that this time around, and because it was already eating itself, I decided to replace the whole thing (which by the way they only sell as the whole tensioner assembly). 
While in there I also came to a conclusion on my dead oil temperature gauge. I knew it was an issue with the sender, the question was were was the sender. I have heard to different sides of though, one being a basiic pinhead sensor on the block between the crank pulley and the ac compressor, and one being integrated into the level sensor in the oil pan. After a bunch of searching, no pin head sensor (or wiring for one) was found, and those pin head sensors are pretty much bombproof (while the level sensors are NOT) so at next oil change I will be replacing the sensor on the pan in hopes that cures my dead gauge.


----------



## Jedidiah (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: new owner (rs4-380)*

+1 for a great thread.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: new owner (Jedidiah)*

picked up a rear wiper, cap, and spray nozzle off a b5 passat I found at a local junkyard for 10 bucks. The "unfinished" look of no cap and no spray was bothering me. Didn't realize the interchange when until yesterday, granted passats are more prevalent in local yards. Returned the new sprayer (25 bucks) to the dealer. I'm happy, and one more thing off the list.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: new owner (rs4-380)*

The car certainly has it's share of bumps an bruises from it's previous life in socal and massachusetts, but that doesn't mean I'm not trying to do little things to make it a little more "together".
The rear valance had some areas where it was peeling, which is weird because I wasn't aware they even painted them (maybe it had been painted before) and it kept bugging me. Today I decided to pull it off, but quickly found out that it would take pulling the whole rear bumper, so I popped off the ends enough that I could mask it off. I forgot to take a picture of the before, but here it is scuffed up (you can kind of see the discoloring that was there along the bottom).








Couple coats of krylon fusion and I'm happy. There was some orange peeling going on, but the plastic is textured anyway, so it won't bug me as long as it sticks.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: new owner (rs4-380)*

changed the oil level sensor (the one in the oil pan) the other day when I did an oil change. This fixed my issue with the oil temp gauge not reading anything. I heard people were having issues with the febi/meyle sensor so I went OEM hella. Most parts places list a pin head (seperate) oil temp sensor for these cars but from 99 on oil temp seems to be integrated into the oil level sensors.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: new owner (rs4-380)*

Picked up a set of used B5 S4 17's with Yoko Avid W4s on them. The wheels aren't in perfect shape, they have some marks on the face and one has a bit of curb rash, but 2 of the tires are almost new, and the other 2 are in very good shape and the price was right. 








They make the car look like it needs to be lowered, but this one is all about functionality.


_Modified by rs4-380 at 7:45 AM 3-17-2010_


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: new owner (rs4-380)*

picked up a set of hatch struts from a B5 passat wagon today from a junkyard. Alot cheaper then new ones. No more getting banged on the head when loading stuff in the back.


----------



## pentoro (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: new owner (rs4-380)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brokevdubkid (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: new owner (rs4-380)*

nice it has parking sensors,i just picked one up a few months ago also and i love it,mine came with those B5 S4 wheels but I sold them,I swapped my interior for allroad interior and lowered it on H&R race springs,It needs a few more things done to it but a day at a time is how Im working on this one lol


----------



## A2Everyday (Jun 4, 2007)

great thread! exactly what i was looking for. might be picking one up this weekend with 170k on her


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

The belly pan on my car was long gone when I bought it. I wanted to replace it if only to keep the engine bay clean, but new ones were 225+ from the online retailers before shipping, and a skidplate (which I liked, although didn't really need the impact resistance) was about the same cost. Finding one in a junkyard here was an absolute no go, so after stewing around for a couple months, I just decided to attempt to make one on the cheap with what I had laying around. 

Therefore, how to make a bellypan replacement using a light switch cover and bubblewrap.

I had a bunch of fiberglass laying around, as well as some epoxy, and had plenty of experience with it, so I decided to lay something up with that. I figured it was easy to make to any shape, could still be flexible, was lightweight, and could be easily repaired if ever broken. 

I started out making a template from cardboard









Traced it roughly out several times on some 6oz cloth alternating, the orientation for strength.









Then laid down some heavy plastic sheeting on the garage floor, and wet out my layers.









Another layer of heavy plastic sheeting was laid on top, then a scrap piece of plywood and some weight to spread the resin and keep any voids from developing.









After curing for a day, the edges were trimmed and the fiberglass was test fit again to make sure it cleared. Fiberglass is like sheet metal, it needs 3 dimensions to have rigidity, so at this point, with 4 layers of 6oz it was still pretty flimsy. To keep things simple, I didn't want to add curvature to the piece, so my other option was sandwiching a filler, which would then add the 3rd dimension and the necessary rigidity. You can really use anything, but ideally, you use something lightweight, as the filler itself does not provide much structural support. Closed cell foam is a great choice, but I couldn't find anything laying around the house that was thin enough, so after looking around I picked up some bubblewrap and used that. Sounds weird, but all I really needed to do was provide something for another layer of glass to sit on, bubblewrap worked fine for that. I only layed the bubblewrap and additional layers to about 8 inches within the front edge, as that needed to remain flexible to curve up and meet the valance. I also reinforced the rear edge (mounting) with a couple additional strips of scrap 'glass. 









it ended up turning out better the expected. Fits great and is easy to get in and out. It uses the factory attachment points. 

















Last step was to coat it with some water barrier coating to keep the moisture from killing it. 









It's been on the car now for 2 week and ~600 mile including sitting in 85+ degree weather in boston traffic and seems to be doing the trick without any issues.


Did the 3rd oil change last weekend, I've put 10K miles on the car since I bought it and 5K in a little under 3 months. Looking for a replacement whip for the antenna if anyone has one laying around.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

been driving the A6 alot for work and had taken friday off as I was going to a friends wedding in NH. Came out friday morning and the A6 threw the low coolant warning and had lost a pretty significant amount. Got it home and it was definitely leaking from somewhere. I had to get going for the wedding, and really wasn't planning on spending time taking the car apart, but I knew I had to figure out what the problem was so I could get parts so I could fix it when I got back from the wedding on Sunday (work was taking me out of the state on Monday). Became pretty apparent that the radiator had developed a leak as there was dried pink stuff in the lower passenger side corner. Called around to find one a junk yard, hopped another car and drove 30 minutes to pick it up, got there and the thing was covered in oil and honestly looked in no better shape then the one I was replacing. I bought it anyway, went out to the car, called German Auto Parts who told me they could have a brand new one to me the next day (saturday) for not much more money. Went back in and returned the used radiator, then bombed over to NH for the wedding in the other car.
Fast forward to today, the replacement was straightforward, although I spent the most time removing and reinstalling the tubes for the power steering cooler. Everything else was accessible and easy. 

old one out









new one in









As I was putting everything back together, I noticed that the passenger side CV boot that was cracked and I was intending to replace at somepoint had split and was throwing grease everywhere. Again, wasn't really planning on doing it today, but decided it needed to be done. Job was pretty quick, although I spent a bunch of time screwing around with the boot clamps (I need to get the proper pliers to crimp those things).


----------

